# Land for Deer Hunting



## Perry Hayes (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking for land to lease in coweta,heard,carroll,troup,
harris or any other surrounding county. Let me know if you have something, Thanks.


----------



## Rod (May 7, 2010)

Have a 300 acre lease in heard co near coweta/ heard line , need two more members,$625 membership. call for more info.



       Rod 770516-6187


----------



## Chef Z (May 9, 2010)

*317 ac Troup county*

I have 317 ac to lease on Hightower Road in troup county just outside of Hogansville. Its $15 an acre, i'm not sure yet if i want to give this lease to someone or take members, i just got it today. Its very diverse property with established food plots and shooting houses. If its a takeover its approx $5,000 and you do the food plots if I put members it will be 5 members at $1000 per plus food plot expenses. 

PM me if interested


----------



## K-Mag (May 11, 2010)

We have property in Troup county almost 700 acres. !3 members total looking for 2 members. Interstate 85 off exit 28 about 5 mins past Hogansville. $640 includes annual membership. PM with any more questions or contact pastormark@lifebridgechurch.us or call 404-304-7185.


----------

